# 2 little nameless boys



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

Freaking velvet. :evil: Claimed 2 more lives today.

Velvet hit my 15 gallon, with 4 boys in it. My rosetail was the first to catch it. He was my second rosetail, and after this, no matter how pretty they are, I'm not getting anymore. I had hoped that even with the rosetail deformity, they could live long natural lives. But unfortunately not. This tank was clean, and yet he still caught it.

His neighbor never seemed to have it, but he must have b/c he is dead today also. He didn't have visible signs, just lethargy and bloody fins. Today I found him with completely shredded fins. I don't know how that happened b/c the dividers are fine. 

Le sigh.

RIP pretty boys


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I haven't seen Velvet yet and based on what you're saying, I hope I never do.

Sorry about your little fishy boys


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry, Amy.


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your loss


What is velvet? I've never heard of it?


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

So sorry :|


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh wow. I haven't had a rosetail, but was looking into getting one. My question is why do they get this disease more than other bettas? Poor guys 
Im so sorry for your loss ​ 
@Romad and alysalouise: I've never expirenced velvet but this is kinda what I know and have heard​ 
Velvet is a parasitic infection. It starts as tiny white specks on the fish's body and spreads into a yellowish velvety covering that is sometimes difficult to see without using a flashlight.​ 
*Symptoms: *​

gasping for breath at the water surface.
purple or red gills. (Fish appears to be bleeding) 
lethargic
laying at the bottom of the tank​


----------

